
Algorithm turns smartphones into 3-D scanners - jonbaer
http://www.kurzweilai.net/algorithm-turns-smartphones-into-3-d-scanners
======
vmorgulis
ETH Zurich related project:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ol1sW4cejM4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ol1sW4cejM4)

------
tiredwired
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10794668](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10794668)

------
ncr100
Typo in first line suggests need for English grammar scanning algorithm in
blog posting software.

